# ??Lose Weight??



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

So today i went to my cardiologist for ongoing high pulse rate. And since all my thyroid is where my endo wants it to be and im feeling better. (expcet my heart rate) My cardiologist said that my heart is fine just very sensitive??? Wtheck. Anyway he wants me to lose weight, so that my blood pressure will go down. Its not that bad.

So im leaving his office and looking at my discharge papers i see his at home instrustions....he wants me on a low-carb diet with more excerise. So im kinda at a loss. I already diet and excerise. But was thinking of going on the Atkins diet. Has anyone had any scusses on the atkins?? It is kind of a pricy diet and im having trouble paying the grocery bill as it is. GRRR.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I've had good luck with Atkins for losing a quick 10 pounds, but I don't think it's a good long-term solution. It's unrealistic to eliminate carbs entirely, even for just a couple of weeks. Low-carb, maybe...no carb, not so good.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed...low carb, high protein = good, no carb is no realistic (I think). I also think using some kind of program that asks you to track every bit of food you eat, and therefore count calories, is really the best long term solution.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

No fast weight loss will stick. Plan on cutting back on food intake and increasing physical activity and look for loss of half to one pound a week.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Low carb adequate protein works for me. I say adequate because a friend who is a nutritionist feels many of us are not getting enough protein. The amount of carbs you need depends on age and activity level. I find I don't need very much, and if I over-indulge, I gain weight easily.

Renee


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL I'm a diabetic so carbs are a dirty word in my house.


----------



## EricaH (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you looked into the Paleo Diet?

http://paleodietlifestyle.com


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

What do you drink during the day?


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I think low carb, with moderate veggies and protein is the way to go.
It's hard coming up with new ideas if you don't eat that way normally.
I like to do grilled chicken at the beginning of the week and then put that on my salads throughout the week.
I would invest in a low sugar/carb protein powder. I get the big bags from Costco. This is great when you're totally hungry but don't have the energy to cook. 
What do you do for exercise? How old are you?
Good luck!


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks to all for the advice!!

I just uaually drink Iced Green or White tea. Ill make a large pitcher with half a cup of sugar. Im trying to quit the sodas. Im drinkin at least one can a day. So that deffiently needs to go.

I have looked into the Paleo diet. I was very intrested in that. But being on a budget it is hard to buy lots of veggies and hormone free meats. I do eat a lot of lean chicken and pork. Very rarley will i eat beef.

But thanks agian for all the input. Im thinking of cutting my carbs and increasing my protein and veggies.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> Thanks to all for the advice!!
> 
> I just uaually drink Iced Green or White tea. Ill make a large pitcher with half a cup of sugar. Im trying to quit the sodas. Im drinkin at least one can a day. So that deffiently needs to go.
> 
> ...


Green tea is goitrogenic.

Moreover, serum T3 and T4 levels were found to reduce followed by significant elevation of serum TSH. Taken together, these results suggest that catechin present in greentea extract might behave as antithyroid agent and possibly the consumption of greentea at high dose could alter thyroid function adversely.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0278691510003431


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Each teaspoon of sugar contains 4.2 carbs. One cup of granulated white sugar has 774 calories. Granulated sugar is also known as white sugar, refined sugar and table sugar. Granulated sugar is white because all the molasses content of sugar cane is removed during processing.

Try Splenda or another artifical sweetener, if you must have sugar.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I've found that Truvia tastes almost exact like white, granulated sugar, without all of the calories. It makes a great sweet tea.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I joined slimming world and have 9st 3.5lbs off so far I would highly recommend it


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I second what everyone else said. Cut back on the carbs (particularly refined white flour and refined white sugar), cut out HFCS, and focus on protein and veggies. If you're going to do bread, I HIGHLY recommend Ezekiel 4:9 bread. It's made from sprouted whole grains, and it tastes awesome. I love the stuff. Since I started eating it, I haven't switched to anything else! (You need to toast it, btw...un-toasted, it's kind of gross.)

My diet consists of lots of eggs, beef, chicken, fish, veggies of any sort, tart fruits (with the exception of a banana or some strawberries here and there), natural peanut butter (because it's awesome), healthy fats, and Ezekiel 4:9 products. I use natural sweeteners, and I avoid white sugar and artificial sweeteners like the plague! For beverages - water is my best friend... (And I'm a nerd with my own RO filter, in order to get rid of the fluoride.) I haven't consumed ANY white flour in six years. Really, it's possible!!!!! (I feel lousy if I eat it, anyway...)

I'm a ballet dancer (recreational), so I exercise like a beast!!! Well...at least I will be again, after my surgery. The fall term at my studio doesn't start up again until 9/4, and my surgery is on Thursday. I'll be off for a while, but I can't wait to get back to the barre again!!!!

I hope that helps you out!


----------

